# Ok, guys,, I seriously just did a IT Works body wrap and lost 6



## Sheripoms (May 17, 2008)

I just had to tell you guys about something. I just tried the IT WORKS body wrap and it seriously took 4 inches off me on the first 45 minutes and then since then it has taken 2 more inches off.
I would not have beleived it if I had not measured my own belly. 
Ya'll may want to try it out. It is all natural to , made up of herbs and vit e and rentinal etc...
I'm just so excited I had to tell someone.
It only cost 25.00 for a wrap.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

That reminds me of the plastic/ rubber pants folks used to wear in the 70's and 80's to lose inches. Some even saran wrapped themselves. The problem is the inches off is actually water and will come back on pretty fast. If the product you used is different, I'd be interested in how long you keep the inches off. Would be wonderful if there really was a quick-loss product that worked permanently. 

But even if it's temporary, it still is a good way to get into a too-tight dress for a special event.


----------



## Sheripoms (May 17, 2008)

4 days and inches still off.. Call me crazy but there is something to this crazy thing. They say it detoxes the toxins out of the fat cells and thus they shrink. I tell ya,, its a small investment , go ahead and google It Works Body Wraps and look at the before and after pics. I really didnt believe it either. 
But sometimes ya just got to go for it and try stuff until ya find a winner.
My mother is 77 and she did it and lost inches and she is feeling fantastic. 
It has lots of herbs in it that get the circulation going and get your metabolism working. 
So anyway,, I just wanted to share.


----------



## Sheripoms (May 17, 2008)

Yall can message me if ya want. I found out how to get them half price.
15.00 each..


----------

